# SDS Hack for RNSE



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Does anyone have, or know where I can get RNSE SW with the SDS hack?

I have installed the link wires between the BT module and the RNSE and activated via VAGCOM (Many thanks to gogs and 1wheelonly for the How To; http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=980194)

I now have SDS working for all my phone functions, and would like to get it working for all the RNSE functions too if I can. My understanding is I need to downgrade the SW to a hacked version of SW v650, although I have read a variety of conflicting methods from various Google searches and am happy to be corrected if this is not the case.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You can't do it yourself on a mk2

And sw 0650 is for a mk1 mate

Your phone is functioning as normal mate, the mic in and mic out is just passing through so nothing's changed

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, but thats not what you said in this topic;
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=822665

From other topics on this forum and other people have managed to do it themselves, Im just struggling to find the hacked SW, any link I have found in this forum and others is now dead.

And My SW is definitly currently 0650, on a 08 MK2 TT with 2011 maps.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

He already had an SDS enabled RNS-e, to get this to work you need to hook up the mic to the correct pins in the correct block

Latest software is 220 i think

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

gogs said:


> He already had an SDS enabled RNS-e, to get this to work you need to hook up the mic to the correct pins in the correct block
> 
> Latest software is 220 i think
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


I have hooked my mic up to the correct pins, I just need the software/firmware hack that ReTTro fit mentioned in post I linked above.

In the engineering mode of my RNSE "System SW index: 0650" am I looking at the wrong number?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You CANT add the SDS hack yourself to a mk2 rns-e

There is SDS enabled rns-e units from the factory but I very much doubt you have one of those ( rare )

Before calling me out please read the posts correctly and make sure you know what equipment you actually have

If your sw is 650 then you have a mk1 rns-e not a mk2 
It doesn't matter what year your car is, there are TWO versions of nav unit

If you have a mk1 with sw 0650 then YES you can enable SDS yourself, I have a copy of the sw to do it 
The hack changes your software to 0660 
This is not possible with a mk2

Anyone that has had it done on a mk2 unit has had it flashed by a company at a cost of between £120-£150

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here ya go scottleonard

Mk1 rns-e 
Matt screen surround 
CD/TV BUTTON 
latest sw650 









Mk2 rns-e
95% of them have gloss surround 
MEDIA BUTTON
Latest sw220









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

ReTTro fit said:


> You CANT add the SDS hack yourself to a mk2 rns-e
> 
> There is SDS enabled rns-e units from the factory but I very much doubt you have one of those ( rare )
> 
> ...


Apologies, I did not mean it to sound as if I was calling you out I am simply trying to understand how to enable SDS on my RNSE. You said Mk 1 and Mk 2 I assumed you were talking about vehicle (not an unreasonable assumption in my opinion, given that the forums are named this way). I did not know there were two named versions of the RNSE, but if you say SW v0650 is for a mk1 RNSE then thats what I have, I would guess so anyway as my TT is an early 8J.

If you have the software would you be kind enough to give me a copy/sell me a copy/let me know where I could obtain it myself.

Cheers


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

For anyone reading this thread that is also looking for the 650 + SDS Software (also known as 660 software) I have managed to obtain it from another forum. Feel free to PM me if you need a copy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Glad your sorted mate, although the mk1 isn't very popular, the SDS hack is very easy on it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## a.whiteway6567 (Jan 24, 2017)

scottleonard101 said:


> For anyone reading this thread that is also looking for the 650 + SDS Software (also known as 660 software) I have managed to obtain it from another forum. Feel free to PM me if you need a copy.


Sorry to reignite an old thread - I am looking for this all help appreciated.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

The SDS patcher for the first generation RNS-E can be found here.

You'll need:
1. A "old" 192 unit, which can be identified by having "CD/TV" button and low res screen.
2. A map disk with the 650 firmware on it to patch. I think it needs to be a pre-2010 disk, as disks after that also contained the firmware for the newer units which confuse the patching tool (as it is not expecting more than one firmware present and so decides it can not patch).

If you have a second generation RNS-E ("MEDIA" button replaces "CD/TV" and upgraded hi-res screen) you'll need to find someone who has the patched firmware (and pay them). Because as far as I am aware this is not available in the public domain.

PM me if you need help in the Bromley/SE London or Horsham/West Sussex areas. Lots of experience with RNS-E and various patches, so may be able to help further.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Some directions for use might be appropriate. Patcher confirmed working with Nav DVD version 8P0919884R (2007 vintage) which contains firmware 0600.
8P0 060 884 AA (2008) and 8P0 060 884 AD (2009) would be better as these contain firmware 0650 (last available version for 192 units).

Copy the following files from the DVD to a folder on your PC hard drive:
SDS (Entire contents of folder - SDS files for RNS-E flash file system)
00.VNS (Firmware module version numbers)
A2210138.MOT (Radio module firmware update)
INDEX.TXT (192 unit software versions numbers)
LDM.BIN (192 boot loader module)
LOADING.KWI (Main firmware module updates)
VERSION.TXT (Disk version number file)

Open the patching tool. Select English (or German).
Read, fully understand, and then agree to the risks (or not as the case may be).

Click OPEN. Navigate to the LOADING.KWI file and open it.
Tool should report "SDS-Mod OK" at the bottom of the window.
Click SAVE. Replace the copied LOADING.KWI file with the (now) patched version.
You can now close the patcher.

Open the INDEX.TXT file in a text editor (e.g. Notepad).
Change SOFIDX:0600 or SOFIDX:0650 on the first line to SOFIDX:0660 (this will force a firmware update when the RNS-E sees it).
Save the new INDEX.TXT file.

Place a blank CD-R or CD-RW in you DVD recorder (note: is not required to be a DVD-R). Drag and drop all the above files from your hard drive onto the CD. All the files should then be in the ROOT of the CD file system (except, obviously, for the stuff already in the SDS folder!).
Enter a disk title if prompted (anything will do) and select "With a CD/DVD player" when prompted "How do you want to use this disk?"
Burn and finalise the CD.

Insert CD into RNS-E DVD drive slot and wait.
After a short time (you can hear the DVD heads working if you listen carefully) the firmware update will start.
I think the 192 units reboot first, and then start the update - but don't quote me on that!
Do NOT remove the power from the ignition during update. 

Whole update takes around 5 minutes.
There are some long pauses in the firmware update progress bar - It's not at all linear! Just wait for it to get to the end and when the unit reboots the update is complete.
Mainly my personal experience are with a 193 unit - 192 units might be slightly different.

Once updated the RNS-E will not asymptomatically "downgrade" to an older version.
So you can continue to use your old map DVD with the older unmodified 650 firmware on it.

HTH


----------



## giannisyzfr1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello,i need help please for RNS-E MK1 8p0035192h is alredy done with unlock cd but it can be play maps.say always untreatable cd but i have test it to onother RNS and works great.system sw index x---.sds PRG version S2210H06.HW index:H72.HU/Navi SW version V2200815.Boot version V2200100D Audio SW version A2210141-080807.i have done chanel 67 with vcds 0-1 and not working i stop speak language and dont working.i use dvd 8P0060884DJ.thanks


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

giannisyzfr1 said:


> Hello,i need help please for RNS-E MK1 8p0035192h is alredy done with unlock cd but it can be play maps.say always untreatable cd but i have test it to onother RNS and works great.system sw index x---.sds PRG version S2210H06.HW index:H72.HU/Navi SW version V2200815.Boot version V2200100D Audio SW version A2210141-080807.i have done chanel 67 with vcds 0-1 and not working i stop speak language and dont working.i use dvd 8P0060884DJ.thanks


Okay, lots of detail (thanks) but what exactly are you trying to DO? Enable the SDS?

If maps work okay on another RNSE with same firmware, but not on yours, then you DVD drive or laser are at fault. Was this with original map DVD, or a copy? Always try a factory original disk if you have problems.

"Unlock CD" - what's that? Do you mean for recovering the PIN code, for adding SDS, or something else?

x-- showing as a software version in the CAR info menu means you have a partially invalid firmware flashed. You should be able to program 1 on channel 67 and insert just about any firmware on DVD or CD and it will update to that version. Usually firmware on CD is best if you have any doubts about your unit it being able to read DVDs.

You can find the last official Audi Firmware for download here. Also the latest third party updated firmware with extras - SDS for example.


----------

